#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Software ems, olt

## leandrocarlesso

Boa Tarde Pessoal,

Ao instalar o software EMS em um windows server 2008 ele apenas pega as configurações do chassis, já refiz todas as configurações pela CLI, mas ele não fica verde(Online), instalei em um windows 10 rodou sem problemas, já desativei antivírus firewall e nada, imagem em anexo.

Está pingando o equipamento e tenho acesso via telnet, configurações do snmp OK.

Abraços

----------


## Bruno

> Boa Tarde Pessoal,
> 
> Ao instalar o software EMS em um windows server 2008 ele apenas pega as configurações do chassis, já refiz todas as configurações pela CLI, mas ele não fica verde(Online), instalei em um windows 10 rodou sem problemas, já desativei antivírus firewall e nada, imagem em anexo.
> 
> Está pingando o equipamento e tenho acesso via telnet, configurações do snmp OK.
> 
> Abraços


o windows 2008 é 64 ???

----------


## leandrocarlesso

Windows server 2008 32bits

----------


## leandrocarlesso

Olha uma coisa engraçada, o software ems falha o ping enquanto o windows responde.... Utilizo vlan mas no outro sistema instalado também...

Em anexo..

----------


## TheGodfather

Estou com um problema parecido... Veio um cd com o software, instalei tudo certinho, mas não adiantou, ele não executa... ela está funcionando mas apenas pelo putty, pinga etc, tem uma onu que instalei pra testar e está ok tbm.

----------

